# Building 428 for 69 GOAT



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I just registered yesterday and I'm looking for a little advice. I threw a connecting rod bearing in my 400ci '69 about 2 months ago at suprise speedway. I had already bought a 428, 6 months earlier. So perfect time to rebuild the 428 and drop it in. 
My question is what valve train setup should I use? 

I am planning on having the motor put out 550-600 whp with 3.55 gears(for a little bit of highway driving), MSD ignition, 2000-2200 torque converter, edelbrock dual quad with 650 cfm thunder series carbs, Eagle full rotating assembly to make it a 463. I already have Comp 1.65 roller rockers, and plan to use a 230*/240* .469"/.469" Blueprint Ram Air IV cam by Crane. I am also having the heads reworked, and the th400 tranny rebuilt. I think this will all work together pretty well. I am kind of making it similar to how the Ram Air VII was. I think maybe 2.19 and 1.77 valves. If anyone has any experience with that RAIV cam let me know how it is. But what springs, lifters and valves should I use? Should I scrap that crane cam idea and go for full roller valve train? I am open to any suggestions on the rest of the engine too.

P.S.: I also have read that the stock crank is plenty strong for this kind of power. Kauffman Racing Equipment uses the stock crank for up to 782 hp and 685ft-lbs in their race engines.


----------

